# Snow Spinners



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone use the new winduk with the photorealistic image? They are made in Snow & Blue. It's basically a sihlouette with spinning wings; 5 MPH wind gets it spinning. I've used them for Ducks over water, but I thought they might look pretty good in a field spread? Simulating birds leap-frogging each other.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I never heard of anything... I think it would be interesting to see if they work.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

i have heard that even using a duck one works in a spread of snows


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wouldnt be caught dead using a spinner on snows.


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Just out of curiousity Goosebuster, Why?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

GB3 is jealous because his idol Fleshman uses spinners with his windsocks!


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

From my experiance geese hate spinners. I have only noticed this with Canadas but would more than likely be true for snows also.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Travery said:


> GB3 is jealous because his idol Fleshman uses spinners with his windsocks!


I told that SOB he was an idiot for using one. :wink:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

GB3,

I think he was just asking if anyone thought about adding one to the spread... :wink:


----------

